# Is it just me?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

All winter we all were crying for soft water, we have almost 2000 members yet every week there is only about a dozen fishing reports. Is gas really hitting us that hard that you don't get out and fish? Or is there a lot of fishing being done just not a lot of reports being typed up? Just curious as to what your thoughts are and were all the fishing reports are....


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Too busy with work to fish often. I write a report each time I go.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Too many secret spots! 8) Haha no, I honestly havent had many good trips lately. I fished Big Cottonwood on Saturday with my wife so we had to to stay close to the road, thus I fished with 1.2 million other people. Caught one little brown :? I agree though that we need to see more reports. I have really enjoyed reading some reports from newer guys like Crash, Werbs, Zack Holldaway and a few others whos names escape me for the moment. Keep em coming guys.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I fish at least twice a week, sometimes even more. I need to be better about posting reports.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> All winter we all were crying for soft water, we have almost 2000 members yet every week there is only about a dozen fishing reports. Is gas really hitting us that hard that you don't get out and fish? Or is there a lot of fishing being done just not a lot of reports being typed up? Just curious as to what your thoughts are and were all the fishing reports are....


I'd say that most people don't report every single trip they take. I report only if I get a good food shot. If not, no dice.

I fished 3 times last week, and caught 3 fish over 4 pounds, and one pushing 5, but I had no camera, so what good does it do to post a report about that?? Suppose I would have had my camera and sloppy PB and J in the other hand... That is report material right there.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't get out fishing as much as some of you guys do. I have only fished the uintas but that was back in june, mantua like 6 times in a two week period (couple bluegill, perch, a few bass), Porcupine and a lake near monte cristo and i also went to Helena Montana to visit my dad. We fished at Park lake and i caught my first grayling and my 8 month old "caught" his first fish a cutbow. I didn't take any pictures so thats why i don't post many reports.

we'll see what i can do though these next few months before hunting starts


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to see more reports even when the fishing was off.
This serves 2 purposes.
!- It let's us know where fishing may be slow.
2- There may be a reason that the fishing was off for the poster, and someone may give you tips to improve your catch rate.

I would like to see more fishing posts, good or bad.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I been several times and havn't posted about it. It's usually because I get too busy and forget


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I've been fishing every week except three since school let out for the summer, but a few weeks I went more than once, so I've been a fair amount. I've written about both of the good size fish I caught, at the beginning of summer. Even though I must have caught over 100 fish this summer, all the rest, well, they just haven't been big enough to brag about. . .or even take home. I've been catching mostly mudcats and undersize channel cats, but I did catch my first crappie (let him go, but I shoulda kept him) and my first perch (kept a lot of them, but found out they really need to be bigger than the ones I kept to make it worth it).

:!: :!: :!: But, here's a peice of advice that may come in handy. I wish someone would have told me: :!: :!: :!: 
When fishing underneath a bridge, especially one that has structure about forehead height, take your hat off. Really. You'll leave your pole to go look in the water a few yards away, look back and see you have a bite, run back to your pole, except you won't see the bridge because of your hat, and you'll knock yourself flat on your posterior, and nearly knock yourself out. By the way, I caught the fish, but I had to sit for a few minutes and collect myself before I unhooked it and let it go. That happened on the 4th of July. I had the biggest goose egg on my forehead I've ever seen, and there's still a bump on my head, 20 days later. Well, at least someone should get a good laugh from that.

Anyway, that's about all the worthwhile fishing reports I have.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> All winter we all were crying for soft water, we have almost 2000 members yet every week there is only about a dozen fishing reports. Is gas really hitting us that hard that you don't get out and fish? Or is there a lot of fishing being done just not a lot of reports being typed up? Just curious as to what your thoughts are and were all the fishing reports are....


orvis1.....it cuz sometime's we don't have a lunch or dinner that is picture worthy !! 

And sometime's it could be I hit the 10 sec. timer instead of the actual _take the picture_ button.

Here is an example....[attachment=1:4mhk0k65]100_0861.JPG[/attachment:4mhk0k65][attachment=0:4mhk0k65]100_0860.JPG[/attachment:4mhk0k65]

Now....how could you expect a good report out of that junk ? _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Maybe I'll just take a pic of my ham sandwich and Miller High Life and call it good. :?


Dude !!! That would be great !!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Who said I wanted the ice gone . :lol: Does make it nicer to take the boat out but heck I'm melting out here people . I have not been fishing much lately . Gas prices are killing me . A ham sandwich and MHL sounds good to me right now .


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

I know its unpopular to bring up, but I think the confidential access thing and caused some to lose interest. I'm not bellyaching about it, its just a perspective, I've lost interest. I still think site admin should change it maybe to "diamond only" site. By the way, I went in made a contribution through paypal and I still don't have my pretty diamond yet  . I mean, some have 1000 post or more, yet contribute nothing to the site to help. 

Anyway, spent the weekend at the Gorge. Kok's are still for taking. We fished the east side of Anvil and limited out in about two hours. I've got a great recipe for them if you want it. RMT trailed by a uv pink hoochy at precisely 45 feet. Digi-T was right, after about 8:00 A.M., the fishing slowed way down. Small mouth were fairly easy to catch but no size to them. Those Gulp things at Sportsman are the bomb for smallmouth. There about $20 for a tub but well worth it. I put in four opera house crawfish traps and caught about 200 or so overnight. Enough for some chowder.

Headed back every weekend until Labor Day.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i like to post, adn read reports, and i fish quite a bit too. its just a pain because i usually just have an average day with average fish. i always post if i get something cool or unique, but most the time i catch slot cuts at the berry and 14-16" rainbows at scofield. ill try to do better--fishing and posting :lol: here's a few from lately to hold anyone over from withdrawals...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Life got in my way... Was in Boston for a couple weeks, then catching up at work from being back east. I did make it to the South Fork yesterday. Only had an hour to fish with no luck.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I quit posting fishing reports for the most part. Somebody always has an opinion to share even though fishing reports aren't really about opinions. I suppose it's the nature of a forum. But there's three responses to a report, if a response is even necessary - ask a question, add more info or just say "thanks".

I also think the whole "hot spotting" and "confidential" reporting thing is a turn off. It doesn't have a basis in reality. It just reflects an attitude. If I wasn't a mod, I'd fight against it until I got my little righteous self banned. :lol: 

I spend an obscene amount of time fishing, especially during the summer when I've got lots of time on my hands. This morning the target was Strawberry kokanee. :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> This morning the target was Strawberry kokanee.


AND??????


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What bassboy said *Finn* :evil:

Quit reading our stuff if you're not gonna share.... :evil:

Do you want me to shoot that new rifle of your's or not ???? :evil:

:rotfl: :rotfl: *OOO* *OOO* _O\


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I like to read about others' trips whether they have pics or not.

Same with fish...I don't care if they got skunked. Like Grandpa D said, they probably could provide some useful information and that could influence future trips or help the author out with tips from fellow anglers.

I'll post trips about my skunkings unless it's just another run-of-the-mill Deer Creek skunking. :lol: 

There's more to a good report than just pics of fish and telling how they were caught.

There's usually more photo fodder than fish, too. :wink: 

I enjoy reports and I'm glad to see fresh usernames posting them, as well.

Of course, the usuals are always just as welcome.

Please post. We fishing nerds need them.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I like to read about others' trips whether they have pics or not.
> 
> Same with fish...I don't care if they got skunked. Like Grandpa D said, they probably could provide some useful information and that could influence future trips or help the author out with tips from fellow anglers.
> 
> ...


+1 
And sorry to all those "turned off" by the confidential section, but I for one think it serves a purpose and it's just a matter of time before the few bugs get worked out which seems to be happening.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > I like to read about others' trips whether they have pics or not.
> ...


+2
I live for fish porn, and there isn't enough variety out there. With gas being a gillion dollars a gallon it is good to hear skunking reports and what was tried. It saves all of us the trip up there. You don't have to have a 24" inch fish to post a report. Just take a few pics of what you caught, share what you did, and where you went. If you feel it is a little sensative just post it in the confidential, otherwise the report should belong in the regular forum. It just was a surprise to me that a handfull of members report so regularly and the other 1800 members don't fish? It is nice when you post a report to see how many responses you get even if they are just "nice fish" it lets the poster know you appreciated the effort to make the report. Plus a pic of a ham sando and cold brew are always nice to look at when you are stuck at work during the week!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

[/quote] It just was a surprise to me that a handfull of members report so regularly and the other 1800 members don't fish? It is nice when you post a report to see how many responses you get even if they are just "nice fish" it lets the poster know you appreciated the effort to make the report. Plus a pic of a ham sando and cold brew are always nice to look at when you are stuck at work during the week![/quote]

1800 Members are Hunters.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

How do you figure that? The fishing board is the most viewed, and has the most threads started?


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

ok, you've guilted me into it. This is old, but I did good at the berry two weekends ago, in the meadows. We drift with minnow chunks below a flasher. I used to troll, but someone decided they needed my trolling motor more than me, took it right off of my boat in the slip.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I need to post my reports more often. I usually forget my camera so I don't post about the trip due to no pics :x .


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

My reports are always from the same place, i usually don't post unless something has changed for better or for worse. I don't like boring people, some guys over do it i think when it comes to places like Minersville with reports, especially in the winter.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

another reason its tough to get good pictures and good posts is i try to release fish in a timely manner, especially when i cant keep em anyways, ie, slot cutts at strawberry. not to stand on my soapbox, but if they are hooked deep or something i just let em off right over the edge of the boat, and dont have much time for a picture. especially cuz the yuppies i fish with arent capable enough to have the camera ready!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

invite your other friends then facial!!!! sorry were not good enough. the reason why i never post anything is cause i just flat out never catch any fish to take pictures of to post on here. im still working at the catching part. i just hold my friends fish in my pictures to help me feel better. i agree with finnegan, about someone always says something that your doing wrong or has to blow something out of the water over something small. i just fish to have fun and enjoy being outdoors.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll come right out and admit it. This year I've fished less than any year of my life since I was probably 4 years old. The price of gas is kicking my arse -#&#*!- O|* ! I still hit Mantua once in awhile because it's just up the road from my house, but other than that, nada. I don't think I've ever been so depressed in my life. C'mon bird season! At least I can hunt within a few minutes from home.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

phantom said:


> ok, you've guilted me into it. This is old, but I did good at the berry two weekends ago, in the meadows. We drift with minnow chunks below a flasher. I used to troll, but someone decided they needed my trolling motor more than me, took it right off of my boat in the slip.


That sucks so bad right in the slip, geez they are getting brave now. I bought a outboard motor lock that stays on my trolling motor at all times. Getting sick we have to watch our stuff that closely now. Thanks for the berry report!


----------

